# How many miles can audi's pass in general?



## sawan (Apr 28, 2010)

im looking to buy an audi but it passed around 70,000 miles so i was wondering how much can they pass in general and is this a good deal for $12,000


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

At the risk of sounding obtuse, could we maybe start with the model you're looking at?


----------

